# Looking for a marina on Florida's West Coast



## Extravision (Mar 22, 2006)

With winter arriving here in Northern Vermont, we are resolute to have wrapped up our Beneteau 423 for the last time. We want to bring the boat down to Florida's West Coast and find a place where we can leave her on the hard 8 months of the year and have our boat bop around for the remainder of the year.

We've heard of places where live aboard enjoyed this life style but we're not there yet as we need to work (and pay for the boat  

Does anyone have an idea about a place where we can call it our second home?

We are looking forward to make the trip down next fall (to stay away from huricane season).


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Google Harborage Marina in St. Pete and Twin Dolphin Marina in Bradenton.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

svHyLyte said:


> Google Harborage Marina in St. Pete and Twin Dolphin Marina in Bradenton.


Unless it's located off site, Twin Dolphin doesn't have a yard -- it is a good marina though. Likelwise, Regatta Point right across the river is a good marina but lacks a haul out yard if memory serves.

There are several marinas with yards in the St Pete area.

Looking a little further down the coast may also be a good idea. Burnt Store in Punta Gorda is a little steep (and a little out in the boonies), but may fit your requirements.

Take some time and browse this website: Active Captain . It's a good tool for marina searches.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

If you want to leave it in the water, you will have more options. Make sure if you look in SW Florida that you do not look past the first bridge into Cape Coral. All those bridges are 55'. 

Brian


----------



## 26bombayexpress (Sep 27, 2009)

you say on the hard try Charlotte harbor boat storge
very nice people and some one is there 24/7 thye allow liveaboards and can work on your boat there also check out thier web site www. Charlotte harbor boatstorge.com


----------



## Sailinstuff (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi folks. 

For those knowledgeable about Florida rules,regs and laws, my question is:

If I buy a lot with a dock, am I allowed to live aboard my own boat at my own dock?

Thanks!


----------



## Extravision (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow, this is great, thanks everyone, this is giving us a good lead. We've looked at the referred websites and now we're planning to travel and see for ourselves. Keep your comments coming, it's truly appreciated.


----------



## Harborless (Nov 10, 2010)

Marinas.com, World's Marinas Portal, and Marina Directory

That should provide you with all you need. Cheers.


----------



## GCsailor (Oct 3, 2010)

@ Sailinstuff

It depends on your marina. Mine will allow it, with an increased fee, and you must inform the marina prior to living aboard.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

C
Also, check out City of.Bradenton Beach Mooring field is somewhat protected and close to amenities .... was free....recently changed to require boats to register with a small $5.00-10.00 dollar registration fee of some kind..There are even companies that will take care of your boat while in the water..

On the hard for 8 months or so...then check these Cities/ marinas

Snead Island Boatyard marina in Palmetto,Florida. I would also check out Apollo Beach( 15 miles south of Tampa)

New Port Richey (30 miles north of Tampa)

Tarpon Springs 10-15 miles north of Clearwater/St. Petersburg area

Also might want to look at sharing your boat with someone who lives in Florida and can take care of her when your gone..look up any old friiends you may have down here if any ....


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Sailinstuff said:


> For those knowledgeable about Florida rules,regs and laws, my question is:If I buy a lot with a dock, am I allowed to live aboard my own boat at my own dock?


State law would allow it. Neighborhood covenants might not, though, so be careful about those. Of course, you would have to arrange for waste pump-out.


----------

